# PRAYER REQUEST



## RAdams (Oct 12, 2010)

As many of you know, my oldest daughter, Shana, is battling brain cancer. She had an appointment yesterday with the supervising doctor for her "team" of doctors and specialists. He was not happy at all with what was happening to her. She is on two different chemo drugs, and one is what they are calling a "double dose". 

Over the past two weeks, we have watched her deteriorate. She is having a hard time with even simple comprehension and vocabulary skills, motor skills, eye- hand, the works. 

Out of concern that the meds were doing more damage than good, they admitted her to the hospital yesterday afternoon. In what has become the "norm" for us, what was supposed to be one night in the hospital is quickly turning into a lengthy visit. We are still hopefull that she will get to come home tomorrow.

Tonight, when you pray. Please include my daughter. Pray for her. Don't pray for me..... or my family...... Just her. Concentrate all your thoughts to her. 

thank you


----------



## THarvey (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not waiting for tonight.

Praying right now.

Blessings,


----------



## Parson (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be praying for Shana. Count on it.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

We are not waiting for tonite either Ron , and we are putting in a good word for you as well .


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 12, 2010)

Ron,

As a father, I can't imagine how difficult it is for you and your family to go through this.  Please know that you, your daughter and your family are in my prayers every day.

Take care and God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## glycerine (Oct 12, 2010)

Will do Ron.  Praying right now.  Thanks for the update, friend.


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 12, 2010)

Done.  Will add her to our prayer chain at Church. May God touch and heal her as only he can.


----------



## TheRealSmith (Oct 12, 2010)

As a dad my heart is breaking and I will add her to my daily prayers.


----------



## jp_white (Oct 12, 2010)

Include me in the group that is praying for healing and restoration.  May God be with you in this extremely difficult time.


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 12, 2010)

Prayers lifted for Shana Ron.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Oct 12, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with your family.Victor


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 12, 2010)

you have them


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 12, 2010)

Ron,
I'll be praying for Shana and the medical staff.


----------



## B727phixer (Oct 12, 2010)

Your Daughter will be in prayer.


----------



## Stevej72 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Ron, I am praying now.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 12, 2010)

Ron

Prayers are on the way.  May God give you and your family strength and comfort also


----------



## bking0217 (Oct 12, 2010)

Count on my prayers, too. 2 and a half years ago, I was diagnosed with a brain tumor. The doctors said that because it was so deeply imbedded, surgery wasn't an option and because of the type of tumor, radiation wasn't an option, either. So my family prayed and prayed and prayed. The tumor stopped growing on it's own and now I'm able to live a regular life like it's not even there. Prayer works, just have faith.


----------



## David M (Oct 12, 2010)

will do ....... 

David


----------



## run91 (Oct 12, 2010)

Praying,praying,praying and praying some more.


----------



## CSue (Oct 12, 2010)

Prayers for Shana on the way.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 12, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to all, especially Shana!


----------



## renowb (Oct 12, 2010)

God Bless you. Our prayers are with Shana.


----------



## jscola (Oct 12, 2010)

I will be praying for her every night.  Joe S.


----------



## bricketts528 (Oct 12, 2010)

praying now for Shana and strength for you and your family.  She needs ou now more than ever!


----------



## el_d (Oct 12, 2010)

Hope things get better. Our prayers for Shana...


----------



## 1nfinity (Oct 12, 2010)

She's in my prayers.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Oct 12, 2010)

Lifting her up in our prayers...


----------



## jimm1 (Oct 12, 2010)

O God who are the only source of health and healing, the spirit of calm and the central peace of this universe, grant to me such a consciousness of your indwelling and surrounding presence that I may permit you to give me health and strength and peace, through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 12, 2010)

Prayers are sent as soon as I read your message Ron, Stay well my friend.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 12, 2010)

Done and will keep doing.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 12, 2010)

Prayers work.  She, you and your family are in ours.  God loves you and so do we.


----------



## corian king (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello Ron!! We can only guess at the pain and heartbreak that you must be going through.As a brother in Gods eyes we love you and the family.We will hold a special prayer for your daughter that God will touch her and take her pain away.We will also be praying that God touches you and the family and makes this journey in life a little less painfull. May God bless and keep you in his arms always.
Your brother in christ!!!
JIM


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ron, she will be in my prayers tonight and every night.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 12, 2010)

Prayers are out to her...


----------



## USAFVET98 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ron,
   I will be praying for your daughter. I couldnt begin to imagine what you and your family are going through as I am a dad my self. My prayers are sent for her and my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## jedgerton (Oct 12, 2010)

Ron,

I will pray for Shana and all of those who provide her much needed care.  That includes you and all of her family.  

John


----------



## RAdams (Oct 13, 2010)

bricketts528 said:


> praying now for Shana and strength for you and your family. She needs ou now more than ever!


 





Thank you everyone. Please keep the prayers going. My wife and I went to the hospital today, with intentions of staying but our "services" were needed at home. We will have Shana's daughter until she gets out of the hospital, which again, we are hoping is tomorrow. 


We will know alot more about what's going on tomorrow hopefully. The results of the latest MRI "Spec" (SP?) test will be in, and her team of doctors will have had a chance to look at it and figure out what comes next. 










I quoted the post above for a reason. The irony of the one little typo instantly brought me to tears. You see, the Hospital my daughter is at right now..... It is a teaching hospital. It is operated by the University of Oklahoma..... A.K.A. "OU". In fact, it named appropriately enough after said school. So your typo could not be more correct and accurate. She does indeed need OU more now than ever.


----------



## ssajn (Oct 13, 2010)

Ron
Your daughter is in our prayers.


----------



## angboy (Oct 14, 2010)

Thoughts are sure with her as well as her family- hoping for good news and a positive result soon.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 14, 2010)

Your daughter and family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll be praying.
------------
John 11:25-26


----------



## RAdams (Oct 14, 2010)

The test results came back, and it was not good news. 


The doctor's all agree that the latest symptoms are just the progression of the disease. Shana is now confined to a wheelchair except for a few assisted steps at a time. She has lost most of the use of her right side, and has a really hard time with vocabulary, and comprehension. She tends to get "stuck" on a word or phrase, and repeats it.

The doctors have said that the odds of her getting worse are far greater than the odds of recovery, and it is highly likely that this is the start of a losing battle. My wifes parents are scheduled to arrive today from Chicago. They were already planning this trip, but for much different reasons. They have changed all of their plans for while they are here to spend as much time with Shana as possible. 

I feel totally helpless and hopeless. I hate to even admit it, but my two closest friends have made some very valid points lately... And they are both Athiasts (sp). It is hard to feel "Christian" when you are watching your daughter die a horrid death. Sorry for the rant. 


PS. If anyone knows of any "Glioma" or brain cancer  case studies please let me know. She has been offered financial assistance for the entire thing, even if it is out of state. 

Thanks, Ron


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 14, 2010)

You might want to check these NIH sponsored open trials. I do a lot of IT consulting with NIH and they are as devoted as any government agency I have seen.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 14, 2010)

on my knee now........................


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 14, 2010)

I am praying for peace in all of your lives, this does not feel right or can be explained, but know inside she is still the beautiful person who you all love deeply.


I walked this walk with a good friend earlier this year,,,   I am holding you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## USAFVET98 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry about the bad new Ron. I am praying nightly for Shana. If you dont mind me asking, how old is she?


----------



## RAdams (Oct 14, 2010)

She is 23. 


Here is a quick rundown of some info for everyone. 


She was diagnosed with "stage 3 anaplastic oligodendroglioma" at the age of 17. She had two emergency brain surgeries, one which they removed a grapefruit sized cystic tumor from the left rear portion of her brain. After that, she underwent 3d conformal radiation therapy as well as chemotherapy. She has had an MRI ranging from every week to every two weeks, and finally to once a month. Now back to weekly.

She had a new tumor appear last year, in the same spot as the last one. It was much smaller, but needed surgery. She underwent that surgery in march and had no treatment, and had ANOTHER tumor in October. Yup, you guessed it. Another major brain surgery. She was just getting going on all of her therapies ( two forms of chemo) when all this happened. 


In a "regular life" setting, Shana is a college student. Her aspiration is to be an elementary school teacher. She graduated high school at the top of her class, winning scholarships to the local University, and the local Vo. Tech. 

While recovering from brain surgery in March, and still lying in the hospital bed, She and her husband, decided to adopt a baby girl. April 17th, Little Emma Jean was born and the adoption process was started. It was a private adoption between Shana, and her best friend that was only recently finalized. 

Shana is a real life hero. She is my inspiration. She has more strength in her petite 23 year old pinky finger, than i have in my entire gnarled up body. Her character, and motivation is amazing. She doesn't want ot be rich, or famous. She doesn't want to be a pop singer. She wants to be a PE teacher. 

I tried to upload a picture last night, but it failed and i got aggravated, so i gave up. I will try again later tonight.


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Oct 14, 2010)

Ron,

Tonight we include you and your family in our prayers.

Larry


----------



## USAFVET98 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ron,
    Thanks for the rundown. Shana sounds amazing. My thoughts and prayers are with her..



RAdams said:


> She is 23.
> 
> 
> Here is a quick rundown of some info for everyone.
> ...


----------



## johnspensandmore (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm a father and I can't imagine. Our prayers are with her.


----------



## jaeger (Oct 15, 2010)

Hang in there Ron! 
I know that you have been there every step of the way and will continue so.


Shana will continue to be in my prayers.

I would like you to consider checking out a book "When Bad things happen to Good People".

Doug


----------



## RAdams (Oct 15, 2010)

Doug, I will try to get a copy of that book, but i gotta admit, i dont read many books. 


I just posted a couple of pictures of Shana to my photo thing. One of the pictures was when she was only 17. She had just been diagnosed and underwent the first two surgeries and was waiting on therapy to start. Just an innocent kid. 

The other picture was taken about a week ago. Just before whe went back into the hospital.


----------



## RAdams (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh yeah.... it totally slipped my mind to even mention this, but some of you will find it "interesting" i guess..... My little brother... You know the one with the pill snorting addiction..... Yeah, that one, down in Florida, yeah, he is in jail facing Commit Domestic Battery By Strangulation charges.. Felony... $30,000 bond... He choked his wife and threw her into a wall. Naturally he was high as a kite when he did it. I learned this information yesteray afternoon.


When it rains, it pours right?


----------



## mranum (Oct 15, 2010)

When it rains it pours is about right, seems to be a lot of that going around.  This year especially. Cancer is such an evil disease.

Your daughter is a beautiful young woman, and just remember, she gets her perseverance, strength and determination from YOU. She learned it through her whole life.  

My wife and I will continue to pray not only for medical wonders, but for strength and guidance.

Matt & Jo


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 15, 2010)

Continuing in prayer for Shana Ron.  Also prayer for her family and yours.


----------



## Tanner (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't get down on my knees and pray very often, however i just did for your daughter and your family.  It actually felt pretty good.  One of my daughters walked into my home office and asked what I was doing.  I told her about your daughter and she started to cry and then got down on her knees and prayed.  She is your daughters age.  Life can be cruel.  My wife is battling cancer right now as well.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 15, 2010)

Ron, it may not seem like it, but I've never quit praying for Shana, I've asked  small circle of friends also to pray , we did a prayer for her on the Solstice and all of us expressed positive thoughts and energy. I hope she doesn't suffer at all.Too bad you can't get her to the MD Anderson Clinic in Houston, they are amazing.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Oct 15, 2010)

RAdams said:


> The test results came back, and it was not good news.
> 
> 
> The doctor's all agree that the latest symptoms are just the progression of the disease. Shana is now confined to a wheelchair except for a few assisted steps at a time. She has lost most of the use of her right side, and has a really hard time with vocabulary, and comprehension. She tends to get "stuck" on a word or phrase, and repeats it.
> ...


One of the hardest things a believer will ever face is watching their child die.  We all wonder God is as we sit by our child's bedside feeling helpless.  At these moments the atheists seem to make sense to us.  We tend to fall into the atheist way of thinking that if there was a God, He surly would not allow this kind of suffering to happen.  That is atheist think, not Christian think.  

I don't know why these things happen but I can tell you this.  With faith in God comes hope.  That hope is based in a promise that after we die we go to be with God and Jesus in a better place where her suffering ends.  She will be missed by those she leaves behind but her love and her spirit will carry on in the daughter she and husband she loves, in you and her mother with the memories you will always carry with you.

It may not feel like it but God is there.  You may not believe it but He does care.  Our prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## snyiper (Oct 15, 2010)

Very well put Donn.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Add my prayers*

I preached Sunday and my message was that in this life, like in a card game, we must play the cards we get dealt. Your daughter seems to have drawn a poor hand in this life but she seems to be playing her cards well and that is what matters. As a Christian, I believe that if her time has come or comes soon she will be going to be in the best company there is...Jesus. I will pray for her.

As the father of a son who has spent the last 7 years and a whold bunch of operations, chemo sessions and radiation sessions, fighting against cancer I have some idea of what you are going through.  His prognosis was 50% chance of 5 years, he has now had 7 years and still has a prognosis of 50% chance of 5 years.  Prayer helps


----------



## Rodger Bagwell (Oct 15, 2010)

Ron I dont get on here much anymore because of the way I work but have been praying for Shana since I saw the post, have also been praying for the rest of ur family also


----------

